# Peacock Tree Frog (Leptopelis vermiculatus) care info wanted.



## sb2k15

hi all, 
i'm seriously cocidering getting a pair and i'm wondering wt the care requirements are? and also wt are they like as frogs? any help would be much appreshiated, many thanks.


----------



## Frosch828

They are kept very similar to whites. The same viv size and decos are needed. They eat crickets and meal worms.

I have heard that they are great little pets and really funny to watch. Their eyes are beautiful!!

If your looking for a good starter kit for them, the perfect one is here...

Exo Terra Rainforest Habitat Kit

Go for the bigger size. This is perfect for whites and also for peacocks.

If you want any other advice, I'm sure bpc can give you tips. he has a pair of these little frogs.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sarahking20

hiya, i have 4 of these beauties.
they are kept at room temperature in an arborial exo terra 45x45x60.
they are nocturnal but i have a 2.0% uv light on top to mimic natural daylight, and a red bulb for night veiwing.
they are a mixture of juvi's and sub-adults. As they reach adulthood there colours change from greens to brown/golds.
Theyre call sounds like a young kitten. i have 3 of mine calling and the sound is brilliant.


----------



## bpc

I agree with Frosch, I keep mine as whites with somne warmth!!

Mine are sub adults, they arent as nicley coloured as USAs or whites but their eyes are stunning!!!!! As sarah says, their call is coooool!!!!


----------



## Darbz

Wow, these are gorgeous little things!

Where can I get some from? :mf_dribble:


----------



## bpc

You have to convince the peacock to gove you some!!! Or go to 888 reptiles or Coast to Coast!!


----------



## TheToad888

Darbz said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous little things!
> 
> Where can I get some from? :mf_dribble:


!!!!!EVERYWHERE:crazy:!!!!!

Naah, as above said. Actually they are getting more and more popular and are becoming more available.


----------



## andaroo

are these them?








*




























omg stunning!
they look like little dinosaurs!!
*


----------



## Darbz

Right..a few of those will be added to the 'wish list'


----------



## bpc

Thats them, the golden colour in the top pic spreads all over, they dont stay green, bu they are still gorg!!!


----------



## Frosch828

bpc said:


> Thats them, the golden colour in the top pic spreads all over, they dont stay green, bu they are still gorg!!!


Totally agree!!!

Def one of the most beautiful frogs around....


----------



## knighty

they are easily avaliable, my local has 5-6 ready to go. I would like some but im holding out for the mossy frogs or the amazonian milk frogs.


----------



## sb2k15

*time to buy.*

right i'm deffinetly getting a pair i've set my tank up its all ready to go :mf_dribble:just need to find a pair i like there's some on coast to coast reptiles so i might go there, dose anyone no where else i could get some?


----------



## Frosch828

sb2k15 said:


> right i'm deffinetly getting a pair i've set my tank up its all ready to go :mf_dribble:just need to find a pair i like there's some on coast to coast reptiles so i might go there, dose anyone no where else i could get some?


I don't know anywhere exactly, but if you look around you should be able to find some....:2thumb:


----------



## bpc

sb2k15 said:


> right i'm deffinetly getting a pair i've set my tank up its all ready to go :mf_dribble:just need to find a pair i like there's some on coast to coast reptiles so i might go there, dose anyone no where else i could get some?



Hi, I got mine in C2C, really nice frogs, oe had a worm but got that sorted, other than that they are v. healthy and really nice - recommended!!


----------

